# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Massachusetts adopts new practical exam

## hcjilson

Massachusetts has adopted a new practical examination required for licensure in addition to the ABO exam.Details can be found at the following website http://www.state.ma.us/reg/boards/do/misc/ntc0301.htm 
This will take you directly to the notice.If you have further questions you can click back to the home page.



------------------
Harry J

----------


## Jackie L

Hi Harry............Great to hear that Massachusettes is adding a practical exam.  I am licensed in your great state (we have chatted in the past) and am moving to Virginia in April  There is reciprocity between the two Commonwealths except that Virginia requires a practical.  Sooooooooooooo, I will be sitting for it on the 6th of June.  Can't wait to check out your site to compare.  Could this be the beginning of licensed states trying to make the requirements the same?  Curious.

Jackie O


------------------

Still a Maina for now

----------

